# Lancashire Car, Motorbike & Food Show - Sun 3rd May 2015



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

As discussed at last night's meet, we have a stand for 15 to 20 cars booked for the Lancashire Car, Motorbike and Food Show in Preston.

This event is on the same day as Stanford Hall, so is being offered as a local alternative for people not wanting to travel to Leicestershire, but want to show their cars off.

Venue: Preston Grasshoppers RFC, Lightfoot Green Lane, Preston, PR4 0AP - From 10.00 am till 4.00 pm.

In addition to the all important cars and motorbikes, there will be live music, fantastic hot foods, craft stalls, vintage stalls, auto jumble stalls and also a food hall area. It is a family friendly event, with face painters, fairground rides and bouncy castles.

This event is open to TTOC and TT Forum members, so if you would like a place on the stand, please let me know 

1. Cloud
2. So Slow
3. t'mill
4. ImolaTT
5. Marco34
6. Mark Davies
7. Carbon Phil
8. blackpoolfc
9. shane100
10. Haiych / BeastleeUK
11. yveTTe bland
12. PapaTT
13. chaperz
14. The Phantom Lord
15. shshivji
16. sonatina

*We will be meeting at the Phantom Winger on Garstang Road, Broughton, Preston, PR3 5JE at 8.30 am, where I will hand out the show passes, we will then convoy to the showground at 8.45 am, which is nearby. Details for the meeting place are here - https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sourc ... pAsgt4azIA*


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Karen this sounds good can you put me down for this and unphased show as well please. Hope you and Scott are ok


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Shane 

We're both fine thanks, hope you and Julie are well.

I thought you were on the list for Stanford Hall on 3rd May, let me know which one you want to go to as I don't want to poach TTs!!!

I'll put you on the list for Unphased, it was a good day last year.

Speak to you soon.

Karen


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Karen can you put my name down for this one,I'll have to give unphased a miss thanks kurt


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Kurt

I've added you to the list


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn! *Hot :twisted: * food and bouncy castles. Pity about the dates clashing otherwise I'd be there [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Could do the Unphased one though. Enjoy the day


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Damn! *Hot :twisted: * food and bouncy castles. Pity about the dates clashing otherwise I'd be there [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Could do the Unphased one though. Enjoy the day


Ha ha, I'm sure you'll be having your own HOT food at Stanford Hall! Personally, I'm looking forward to the bouncy castles and having my face painted :lol: Yes, a pity they clash.

I'll put you on the Unphased list, if it's any different let me know


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Karen was down for Stanford Hall but cancelled as this one is more local and all the NW crowd will be there. And I like the little events better more friendly. We're both doing great thanks. Have a great Christmas and see you in the New Years ready for show season


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me Shane.

If you change your mind, just let me know as I wouldn't want you to miss out on Stanford Hall. I've added you to the list, it'll be great to have you and your purple beast along 

Have a good Christmas and we'll see you both soon.


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Cheers Karen that's great. I won't change my mind this will be a nice show looking forward to it. You take care


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for your message Yvette, I've added you as a maybe


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Please can you put us down for this?

Hopefully we will have cleaned up the wheels by then and the car will be in top shape for the day.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

BeastleeUK said:


> Please can you put us down for this?
> 
> Hopefully we will have cleaned up the wheels by then and the car will be in top shape for the day.


Thanks Lee, I've added you to the list.


----------



## PapaTT (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Karen,

Could you add me to the list (Lancashire Car,Bike & Food Show) please.

Thanks

Glen


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Glen, I've put you on the list


----------



## DrewA2 (Dec 20, 2014)

shane100 said:


> Hi Karen was down for Stanford Hall but cancelled as this one is more local and all the NW crowd will be there. And I like the little events better more friendly. We're both doing great thanks. Have a great Christmas and see you in the New Years ready for show season


Hi Shane remember me from Castle Coombe? Drew With an Audi A2 would be great to catch up with you. Have tried to send you a message but can't through TTOC site.
Would be great to meet up again sometime. Look after your Purple beast. Have a happy xmas. [email protected]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

DrewA2 said:


> shane100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karen was down for Stanford Hall but cancelled as this one is more local and all the NW crowd will be there. And I like the little events better more friendly. We're both doing great thanks. Have a great Christmas and see you in the New Years ready for show season
> ...


Hi Drew.

I've sent Shane a pm for you so hopefully he will be in touch.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Karen!
Just a little note to let you know we are coming! not a maybe! looking forward to it!!  Many thanks for your invite............now the problem is what do I bake for you all!!! any suggestions please!!!???xx
Lov yveTTe


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

yveTTe bland said:


> Hi Karen!
> Just a little note to let you know we are coming! not a maybe! looking forward to it!!  Many thanks for your invite............now the problem is what do I bake for you all!!! any suggestions please!!!???xx
> Lov yveTTe


Thanks for letting me know Yvette.

What to bake? Suggestions on a postcard to Yvette please!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Something with beetroot in it would be nice Yvette


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll be sending out PM's in the next couple of weeks to update all the car spec sheets, and get details of cars I don't have on file.

There's still time to book a place on the stand as I haven't given the final numbers in yet, so let me know


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Better get cleaning it then


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Better get cleaning it then


Going to try and clay mine in the next few weeks, weather (and motivation) permitting


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I have now received the show passes and fallen off the 'laminator wagon' I'm afraid! :lol: The spec sheets are all updated (and laminated too, of course! ).

We will be meeting at the Phantom Winger, Garstang Road, Broughton, Preston, PR3 5JE at 8.30 am so I can hand out the passes, then set off in convoy at 8.45 am to the nearby showground. Details of the meeting place are here - https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sourc ... pAsgt4azIA

There are still a few places available on the stand, so let me know if you want to join us


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this one, feels ages since I saw everyone.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> I'm really looking forward to this one, feels ages since I saw everyone.


Just hope it's a dry day, sun will be a bonus. 8)


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Can you squeeze a little scirocco in??


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

shshivji said:


> Can you squeeze a little scirocco in??


There's always room for a little one!


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Brill!! Looking forward to it 

Shak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I've now confirmed the final numbers and sent PM's to you all to confirm the meeting place and time as below, but please let me know if you can't make it.

We will be meeting at the Phantom Winger, Garstang Road, Broughton, Preston, PR3 5JE at 8.30 am so I can hand out the passes, then set off in convoy at 8.45 am to the nearby showground. Details of the meeting place are here - https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sourc ... pgQpBARlLg

I will be making presentations on the day for the cleanest and dirtiest cars, so stand by your beds! :lol:

Could you all make sure you bring some sunshine with you, and I'll see you on Sunday morning.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Karen is that the pub at the crossroads as you are heading up the A6 from Preston (just trying to get my bearings)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Silly question for a female, I get lost with a sat nav! :lol:

Looking at their website it is off the A6. We get to it from the M6 then M55 and off at junction 1 onto the A6. It's only a stones throw from junction 1.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I think I know it heading in the opposite direction from Preston then we head back down towards Preston after we've all got together


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll follow you then!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I know where we are going


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all.
Cant make this as I'm off to the British Superbikes at Oulton Park.
This does sound like a good event. Have a fantastic day.
Sutty.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> Hi all.
> Cant make this as I'm off to the British Superbikes at Oulton Park.
> This does sound like a good event. Have a fantastic day.
> Sutty.


Hi Al

You'd mentioned you were doing something bike related. Hope the weather holds out and have a great day yourself.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Karen!
Really looking forward to your meet! Got all my cleaning kit out ready! let me know if I can help in anyway (and not be a hinderance!!)

Dame shame sutty!!! id arranged for sweep to be there!!!!!

Kind regards 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Yvette 

See you on Sunday.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Spent 4 hours getting my car ready yesterday afternoon, so I'm ready to roll.

Not the best weather forecast for early tomorrow morning (rain overnight and first thing), but it is supposed to improve.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a good time everyone. Sorry we can't be there with the clash of dates but we'll be thinking of you whilst munching our handmade Riley's toffee rolls (are you jealous?) :wink: Perhaps we could light beacons to communicate?  Let's hope the weather is kind.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Have a good time everyone. Sorry we can't be there with the clash of dates but we'll be thinking of you whilst munching our handmade Riley's toffee rolls (are you jealous?) :wink: Perhaps we could light beacons to communicate?  Let's hope the weather is kind.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Beacons - now there's an idea! Hope you all have a fantastic time too, fingers crossed for some sunshine


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Car covered in a nice thick layer of snowfoam at the mo then its in the garage for a good polish


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Car covered in a nice thick layer of snowfoam at the mo then its in the garage for a good polish


Glad I did mine yesterday, it's raining now and we don't have a garage. :x


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Here you are Karen polished and ready to go


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow! VERY shiny Kurt 8)

Ours are beading nicely in the rain.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they will all be beading in the rain tomorrow just checked the forecast


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It's to brighten up so keep thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> It's to brighten up so keep thinking positive thoughts. [/quote
> 
> Positive thoughts and English weather do not go together. A minor miracle is usually what's required. The morning looks woeful but you never know, it may pass earlier.  I hate getting it out of the garage, gleaming, into a filthy day. It happens at most shows so should be used to it by now. :?


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

+1


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good morning all.

Just watched the forecast and it still says it will brighten up later this morning. I hope it doesn't put anyone off.

See you all soon.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

See you soon


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be there 

Shak


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Setting off in 10 mins


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A big thank you to everyone for such a good turnout today. The weather was terrible this morning, which obviously affected the show with a distinct lack of cars, motorbikes and food! I think we rescued the event and the organisers were genuinely grateful.

Just trying to fire up my ancient laptop to download my pics so talk amongst yourselves for a while until I manage it!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Enjoyed the day regardless of the wet start


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Had a great day thanks! Good company and many laughs, although I might of over done the doughnuts lol.
Well done Kurt for winning 2 awards it was well deserved, your car looked brilliant.

Shak


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats on the awards Kurt, now lets see some pics ;-)

Congrats to all who received an award 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are a few of my pics from today:

A very wet start









Shane's new look engine bay!








































































The sun eventually made an appearance!









The cleanest TT award goes to Kurt









The dirtiest TT award went to Heidi and Lee!









And Shane earned 'TT of the Day' for drawing the most attention









And another award for Kurt for 'Car of the Show post 1977' presented by Tracey of Copperpot Events


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like a great turnout Karen!


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Karen for all the effort you put into today. The rain was a pain but still nice to see all the TTs lined up and meet up with everyone again. See you at unphased and take care


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

See you soon Shane


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks again Karen (and the rest of the nw crew) I'm just preparing my speech for the meet next week


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A good turn out despite the weather Karen, that's good going.

Some 'interesting' cars there so no wonder the TTs got some of the trophies. 
Is that a BSA A10 - centre bike in the third photo?

It would be nice if someone could do a little write up for absoluTTe? Come on, don't be shy. 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

brittan said:


> A good turn out despite the weather Karen, that's good going.
> 
> Some 'interesting' cars there so no wonder the TTs got some of the trophies.
> Is that a BSA A10 - centre bike in the third photo?
> ...


Thanks Brian.

Yes it is an A10, well spotted!

Don't worry, the article is underway and will be with you soon.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> I'm just preparing my speech for the meet next week


I hope you're not going to cry!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Cloud said:


> Don't worry, the article is underway and will be with you soon.


Star [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Karen and scott,
Great bunch! good company! stunning TT"s! What more can one ask for?! We even got the sun out in the end!! OH! and tried and tested excellent doughnuts!  
Well done to all who got their trophy! 
And what a team! as soon as the rain stopped we all cleaned or cars! Troopers!
Brill! see you all soon!


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Many thanks for organising this Karen it was a great day despite the weather.

We'll try harder to clean the car next time, we don't want to get a reputation 

I'll upload some of our photos as soon as I get Heidi's phone from her.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for coming along Lee, was nice to see you both again.

Looking forward to seeing your pics and hope to see you soon with a clean car!!! :lol:


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Karen

Thanks very much for all the work you put into organising yesterday. 

Enjoyed the whole day even though it did get off to a wet start and, as always, it was good to see everyone. 

See you at the Sandpiper next week

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Thanks very much for all the work you put into organising yesterday.
> 
> ...


See you soon Phil, thanks for coming along.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

I was only there 10 mins and managed to get on a pic :lol:


----------



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

I think we made the best of it yesterday! Should have brought my wellies! Had a good laugh with everybody! See you all soon! 

AJ


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally got the photos off Heidi's phone

If anyone wants me to remove/edit any please let me know.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like you had more puddles than us. Good to ignore the rain and make the most of it though as the sun came out in the end to make it all worthwhile. Did you see our smoke from the beacons? :wink:

See you at the Sandpiper 

I await Kurt's speech with anticipation [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]  :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

John-H said:


> Looks like you had more puddles than us. Good to ignore the rain and make the most of it though as the sun came out in the end to make it all worthwhile. Did you see our smoke from the beacons? :wink:
> 
> See you at the Sandpiper
> 
> I await Kurt's speech with anticipation [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]  :wink:


I'm still preparing it John may be a bit long. Feel like the Oscars ceremony.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: So long as there's no blubbing! :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Did you see our smoke from the beacons? :wink:


Couldn't see the smoke for the rain! :lol:

Looks like you had a fantastic day at Stanford Hall, I've enjoyed looking at the pics.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes great day. You had a good one too by the sound of it. It'll be good to catch up  . I'll bring a box of Kleenex for Kurt's speech just in case :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

And I'll try and remember to bring the red carpet!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

You lot don't know how lucky you are to have an A list celebrity ps don't forget to bring your autograph books


----------

